# graco 395 repacking



## paramount (Apr 1, 2012)

I just repacked my pump and totally forgot to soak my leather packings in oil. How awful is that? can I fix it without taking the whole pump apart?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The best thing you can do is cycle oil through your pump at the lowest setting you can get it to start. Loosen your upper packing nut where you put your throat seal and fill it with oil and let it set.

If you don't lube and work in the oil into your leather packings they can crack.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

robladd said:


> The best thing you can do is cycle oil through your pump at the lowest setting you can get it to start. Loosen your upper packing nut where you put your throat seal and fill it with oil and let it set.
> 
> If you don't lube and work in the oil into your leather packings they can crack.


The more I think of all the repacks I have done,
I am GUILTY of doing the same thing.

I do want to add, leave the piston at the top of the stroke for a few hours and then at the bottom of the stroke for a few hours.

Do it a couple times and you should be fine.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

robladd said:


> The best thing you can do is cycle oil through your pump at the lowest setting you can get it to start. Loosen your upper packing nut where you put your throat seal and fill it with oil and let it set.
> 
> If you don't lube and work in the oil into your leather packings they can crack.


Soak them before you install, that's what you're supposed to do. I also oil before I install the rod.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I like to soak them and then work the oil into each leather packing with my finger tips. Rubber gloves if course.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

paramount said:


> I just repacked my pump and totally forgot to soak my leather packings in oil. How awful is that? can I fix it without taking the whole pump apart?


 
Paint thinner with a big dollop of motor oil, load the airless and let it sit for a day or more.

I have been using it as a storage fluid for 20 years. I can let one of my airless's sit for a year with no harm. 



Casey


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

fill the wet cup with piston lube. you do not have to loosen the packing nut but if you do, do not forget to retighten, you can just run the oil down the piston rod into the wet cup. run clear water through the machine at the lowest speed you can and do not pressurize. run it for 10 minutes then refill the wet cup and you should be ok


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I just repacked my 395 ST Pro and reallized when I finished that I had forgot to install the O-ring by the packing nut? I've used it a couple days and seems to be working ok. I did have to tighten the packing nut because pressure would'nt build. Do I need to take apart and install the O-ring? What will happen without it?


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

paintball head said:


> I just repacked my 395 ST Pro and reallized when I finished that I had forgot to install the O-ring by the packing nut? I've used it a couple days and seems to be working ok. I did have to tighten the packing nut because pressure would'nt build. Do I need to take apart and install the O-ring? What will happen without it?


If you see paint ( or water when cleaning) coming thru the packing nut you will need to repack again. I would just pull off the pump , unscrew the nut and replace the oring. It will only take a few minutes.


----------

